# Recommend good DVD Box sets?



## Abbica (14 Apr 2009)

Hi, I am sick of watching rubbish on TV, between soaps and home improvements, I have had enough. Looking for escapism, to beam me away from reality sometimes and I was wondering can anybody recommend a good box set, was in HMV on Saturday and I was stumped, selection didn't seem to be great either but if I was to order online..... I am not pushed, TV series, films, etc for fun times or even a documentary which you found really interesting, just don't recommend Lost, lost hours off my life more like. Gave up after series 3 ended.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Apr 2009)

breaking bad.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903747/

Generation kill 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0995832/

oh and the west wing !!!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0200276/


----------



## Caveat (14 Apr 2009)

Band of brothers, 24, Sopranos.

If you're into sci-fi, always plenty of that around.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> *Band of brothers,* 24, Sopranos.
> 
> If you're into sci-fi, always plenty of that around.


 
Wathing it at the mo on blue ray.....

and the org of Twilight zone from 59 as well.


----------



## Kine (14 Apr 2009)

Just started watching the Wire.....wow


----------



## Abbica (14 Apr 2009)

Hmmm, I actually heard of the Wire, great reviews. Might get that. Do you know what is really good, suprised myself by really liking it. Dexter! Can be gorey but a lot of suspense. Great fun.


----------



## MrMan (14 Apr 2009)

Abbica said:


> Hi, I am sick of watching rubbish on TV, between soaps and home improvements, I have had enough. Looking for escapism, to beam me away from reality sometimes and I was wondering can anybody recommend a good box set, was in HMV on Saturday and I was stumped, selection didn't seem to be great either but if I was to order online..... I am not pushed, TV series, films, etc for fun times or even a documentary which you found really interesting, just don't recommend Lost, lost hours off my life more like. Gave up after series 3 ended.


 

Lost season 4 picks up again and is alot better. Try The shield, 24, and The West Wing. I enjoyed all of those and I'm hearing good things about the wire.


----------



## Caveat (14 Apr 2009)

I'd highly recommend _Band of Brothers_ BTW - and this is from someone who doesn't really like war related stuff.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Apr 2009)

Yeah finished the wire as well. i watch a lot on the train to and from work


----------



## thedaras (14 Apr 2009)

Scrubbs??


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> oh and the west wing !!!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0200276/


 

Agree, the WW box set is brilliant. Has kept me busy since November and still only on season 5.


----------



## Abbica (14 Apr 2009)

No, after the first 2 series of Scrubs, the characters get so annoying, especially the senior doctor with his rambling on & on, but borrowed 'My Name is Earl' box set off a friend, the humour never gets old to me, but then again, thats my taste!!


----------



## gipimann (14 Apr 2009)

Oz, The Sopranos, The Wire (currently running nightly on BBC2 where I'm seeing it for the first time), and if you're into sci-fi, Babylon 5 or Star Trek Deep Space 9!


----------



## baldyman27 (14 Apr 2009)

Will add my weight to both Band of Brothers and The West Wing. Trouldble with both is that they're so good its hard to stop watching them. Often fell asleep at 3 in the morning!!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Scrubbs??



Sorry but i can't stand that show. Complete horse dung !!!


----------



## S.L.F (14 Apr 2009)

gipimann said:


> Oz, The Sopranos, The Wire (currently running nightly on BBC2 where I'm seeing it for the first time), and if you're into sci-fi, Babylon 5 or Star Trek Deep Space 9!


 
Gipimann are you a b5 fan like me?

Abbica My name is Earl is brilliant

Deep Space nine is good too

Enjoyed Scrubs

But if you want classic comedy look no further than Yes Minister series 1,2&3 then Yes Prime Minister brilliant stuff

Or if you enjoy a bloody good triller try Edge of Darkness with Bob Peck lots of cameos in the series but it is brilliant beyond words.

Best of all has to be the 5 year arc of Babylon 5, 88 episodes and several films.

_and so it begins_


----------



## Ron Burgundy (14 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Gipimann are you a b5 fan like me?
> 
> Abbica *My name is Earl is brilliant*
> 
> ...



Yeah i remember watching the 1st ever episode in Orlando the night it started, hooked ever since


----------



## zztop (15 Apr 2009)

Last of the Summer wine...hugely relaxing


----------



## DaveD (15 Apr 2009)

Dexter, Season 1 and 2 - BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## JJ1982 (15 Apr 2009)

Slaughtered now, but currently stuck into Season 4 of Niptuck, hilarious!!


----------



## woodbine (15 Apr 2009)

Band of Brothers is a fantastic box set. We borrowed the full set one weekend and stayed up til the early hours each night. _"just one more and then we'll go to bed. " _

Also got hooked (pardon the pun..) on Deadliest Catch, The Office, Family Guy and Dexter.


----------



## Pique318 (15 Apr 2009)

+1 recommendation for Band of Brothers, The Wire & 24.


----------



## Latrade (15 Apr 2009)

Most seem to agree on the staples that are must owns:

West Wing and Wire are pure and simply the greatest television in a long time. Even non-political (for West Wing) and non-cop show fans have all agreed these are simply great viewing. 

Others worth considering:

Deadwood (think it's on special at the moment), Sopranos meets Western. If you don't mind some swearing and don't mind the fact that you will end up swearing like a docker for the next few days after watching, it's superb.

Firefly - diet Sci Fi for those who aren't really into the whole full fat sci-fi stuff and really just happens to be set in space. However, it is genuinely funny, entertaining and good drama.

House - If you missed the TV3 first series or the repeats on Hallmark. Even though the same thing tends to happen each episode, it's nice to see a series acknowledge this and not afraid to take the mick of themselves.

Six Feet Under - Classic and class. 

Once you start on the box set wagon it's very hard to get off and TV just isn't the same again. What do you mean I have to wait a whole week for the next installment? That's just stupid!


----------



## Abbica (15 Apr 2009)

Release the hounds on me if you must but, I won't commit to 24 (_24 hours multiplied by probably another 10 series of Jack doing the same thing, knowing he won't die because he is the star of the show and he is contracted for the next series). _Same as Prision Break except they tell us in the title what happens at the end of every series!! Doh! Nor the West Wing, I can't, politics, I just can't but then again, maybe I am missing out by being so cynical! 
Now, I googled Edge of Darkness with Bob Peck which definitely got my attention and also, Deadwood, never heard of either but I think they pretty much sum up entertainment in a time machine.


----------



## RMCF (16 Apr 2009)

Sopranos
Band of Brothers
Six Feet Under
West Wing
Arrested Development
Northern Exposure
Peep Show

can't think of any more right now.


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Abbica said:


> Release the hounds on me if you must but, I won't commit to 24 (_24 hours multiplied by probably another 10 series of Jack doing the same thing, knowing he won't die because he is the star of the show and he is contracted for the next series). _Same as Prision Break except they tell us in the title what happens at the end of every series!! Doh! Nor the West Wing, I can't, politics, I just can't but then again, maybe I am missing out by being so cynical!
> Now, I googled Edge of Darkness with Bob Peck which definitely got my attention and also, Deadwood, never heard of either but I think they pretty much sum up entertainment in a time machine.


 
Thanks for that and now I have to dig Edge of Darkness box set out and watch it again.


----------



## Purple (16 Apr 2009)

Sopranos
Band of Brothers
Family Guy
The wire
and... The new version of Battlestar Galactia (though it went way off near the end).


----------



## bren1916 (17 Apr 2009)

Wanderly Wagon - 'Paint that Wagon IV'

..Surely the best series - in this one Judge and Mr Crow go head to head in a battle to the death!


----------



## Caveat (17 Apr 2009)

RMCF said:


> Peep Show


 
Forgot about this - absolutely love it.  One of the best comedies in ages.


----------



## Kiddo (17 Apr 2009)

You can buy The Wire on Bangcd.com for €12.80 a season


----------



## brodiebabe (26 Apr 2009)

Entourage (Up to Season 4)

&

Mad Men (Season 1)


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Apr 2009)

jaybird said:


> Another vote for House, love it.
> 
> Can't go wrong with the West Wing, but I would imagine its pricey for the full set?


 
My daughter got The West Wing for me last November for €60 for the entire box set 7 series & extras. Recently was seen at over €170 .... who's happy now  and still only on the 6th  series ...gotta get back to it so byeeee.


----------



## MrMan (27 Apr 2009)

jaybird said:


> Another vote for House, love it.
> 
> Can't go wrong with the West Wing, but I would imagine its pricey for the full set?


 
HMV have the 7 series box set for €70.


----------



## gebbel (27 Apr 2009)

I really liked Heroes season 1.


----------



## TarfHead (27 Apr 2009)

Kiddo said:


> You can buy The Wire on Bangcd.com for €12.80 a season


 
Seasons 1 through 4, though season 5 can be bought on other sites for less then €20.

true dat


----------



## Holtend82 (27 Apr 2009)

I  have all the 24 box sets and i think they are fantastic.


----------



## becky (27 Apr 2009)

MrMan said:


> HMV have the 7 series box set for €70.


 
amazon.uk have the west wing for £49.98 so with postage you should be able to get it for €60 or less.


----------



## zag (27 Apr 2009)

Morse - he's yer only man.  I got the box set a while back for €60 or something.  I think there was 35 episodes.  We went through a non-TV phase for a few months a while back and Morse was brilliant.

Here's a link to the set - http://www.play.com/DVD/DVD/4-/107417/Inspector-Morse-Collector-Edition-Box-Set/Product.html

z


----------



## Squonk (28 Apr 2009)

Heading to France for a caravan holiday for 3 weeks in the summer. Bringing along :
- Damages series 1
- Spooks series 1
- Life on Mars series 1
- Dexter series 1
- Mad Men series 1

As you may have guessed, I've seen none of these shows!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (28 Apr 2009)

Squonk said:


> Heading to France for a caravan holiday for 3 weeks in the summer. Bringing along :
> - Damages series 1
> - Spooks series 1
> - Life on Mars series 1
> ...


 

The butler did it and he is really a woman.


----------

